# Dash and quarter panel ?'s 84ZX



## indymaxima (Jan 21, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a fix for 84 300zx NON turbo for:



Dash lights come on as they please and majority of time do not come on
The gas gauge does not come on at all now - even when rest of dash board lights up.

Will body panels (particular rear quarter panels) from an 88 fit an 84?



Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

88 quarters are different from 84. They should still fit the body shell, but the wheel arch is wider on the late panel. The fenders, hood, and bumpers are also different. The doors may interchange, I'm not certain.

When looking for parts, remember that there are 3 Z31 styles. 

84-85 = Zenki
86 = Chuki
87-89 = Kouki 

Many bits and pieces differ between styles. Do your research before buying the wrong parts.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Dash lights coming on randomly is a sign of a charging issue. As it's random, I would first suspect a belt. Then wiring. Finally the alternator.

Gas gauge is a common problem. Replace the fuel level sending unit.


----------



## md80 (Feb 25, 2015)

Is the dash digital??


----------

